# Zorin



## Guitar (May 24, 2017)

https://zorinos.com/
Anybody used Zorin? How is it?

I was thinking earlier about Windows/Linux and gaming etc. Basically to get people to migrate off Windows, you need a really Windows like system that works very similarly and also allows running of Windows programs if necessary. Zorin seems to do most of that as well as has easier access for installing and running Windows based programs from Wine.

I know this has been attempted in the past, but has either failed or not had any adoption. Is this the case with Zorin, or is it actually worth using? Does it run 'most' Windows programs easier or better than a general wine install would? How is gaming on it if anybody has tried?


----------



## dorsetknob (May 24, 2017)

Zorin OS is an Ubuntu-based *Linux* distribution designed especially for newcomers to *Linux*. With a *Windows*-like interface and many programs similar to those found in Microsoft's proprietary OS, it aims to make it easy for *Windows* users to get the most out of *Linux*.

above quick Google search^^^^^^^
Don't think it natively runs windows prog's


----------



## Guitar (May 24, 2017)

dorsetknob said:


> Zorin OS is an Ubuntu-based *Linux* distribution designed especially for newcomers to *Linux*. With a *Windows*-like interface and many programs similar to those found in Microsoft's proprietary OS, it aims to make it easy for *Windows* users to get the most out of *Linux*.
> 
> Don't think it natively runs windows prog's



I don't think any Linux based OS does.

https://zorinos.com/help/install-apps/ - See the Windows section. That is what I was referring to. It could just be ONLY a wine wrapper to make it pretty/useable, but that's what I'm asking.


----------



## Mindweaver (May 24, 2017)

It has a nice clean look to it. I might play around with it on one of my Linux boxes.


----------



## Dethroy (May 24, 2017)

Scrolling down your link reveals the following:


> Moving to Zorin OS is a breeze. Your office documents, music, videos and photos simply work. You can even run many Windows apps inside Zorin OS using Wine.


----------



## Guitar (May 24, 2017)

Mindweaver said:


> It has a nice clean look to it. I might play around with it on one of my Linux boxes.


I might download and try it tonight or this weekend, will report back if I do. Might be the wrong section to ask as people here aren't generally looking for 'noob' OSs. But honestly, after my job I go home and just want shit to work and be able load up a game anytime, which is why I use Windows - never even open up the CLI. Anything development related or scripting etc I always boot up my Macbook. It would be nice to be able to do all that stuff natively sometimes which is what interests me.

(I have absolutely zero interest in doing anything Windows development or doing anything with Powershell, so before somebody says something about how they develop on Windows all the time, I don't and won't. And the Windows bash implementation is there but nowhere near ready for 'primetime'.)


----------



## blobster21 (May 24, 2017)

Good enough to give it a try in a VM.

Let's go.

EDIT : ouch this apply also to me > http://zoringroup.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=5&t=12680


----------



## erocker (May 24, 2017)

I'll give this a try with my htpc!


----------



## theFOoL (Jun 11, 2017)

I find it to be Trash. Linux MINT Serena is better


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Jul 14, 2017)

LinuxMint is poison. Zorin is better than Mint.


----------



## HammerON (Jul 14, 2017)

Everyone has a right to their opinion and that is simply what is being expressed here.  Respect other's opinions or do not post.


----------



## therealmeep (Jul 14, 2017)

HammerON said:


> Everyone has a right to their opinion and that is simply what is being expressed here.  Respect other's opinions or do not post.


 Yeah, everyone has their distro and every other thing beneath it, still haven't found a distro that for me has everything in it that I want, and the giant differences between trees of Linux like Debian Suse and redhat is that nothing is the freaking same and it drives me crazy. It's an unfortunate effect that means linux hasn't really caught on in big on end user computers. That said, I still can't pick a favorite distro from all of the ones I've used.


----------



## theFOoL (Jul 14, 2017)

There Too Many to pick from as you said. Tried Ubuntu and was just too buggy for me. Linux MINT [Based off Ubuntu] worked well for me. Each-His-Own Taste...


----------



## therealmeep (Jul 14, 2017)

rk3066 said:


> There Too Many to pick from as you said. Tried Ubuntu and was just too buggy for me. Linux MINT [Based off Ubuntu] worked well for me. Each-His-Own Taste...


 I have tried way too many distros now. Debian wise I still use ubuntu i occasionally get system hangs/bugs mostly due to the ghetto KDE installation on my laptop. I've tried kubuntu as well but it came without net-tools which pissed me off beyond belief. Don't know why I am not a fan of mint I'm just not. I really have not found a Redhat based distro I don't care for, but theres crap for stuff compiled for them. I absolutely love SUSE to death, but the packages for it are worse than for Redhat.  Arch is just out alone by itself, and don't get me wrong I like it, its just not for me either. Whatever works best for whoever you are is really all I can say. I will say Debian based is sort of the go to do most stuff and get started asap os, Redhat is awesome for database, web stuff, and business, and SUSE is fun to play with and has lots of fun stuff to do with. (my home server runs SUSE) All of this, and I would love an easy way to have cross platform package managers.


----------



## FYFI13 (Jul 15, 2017)

Killer_Rubber_Ducky said:


> LinuxMint is poison. Zorin is better than Mint.


Please explain yourself. How is it a poison?


----------



## wurschti (Nov 27, 2017)

Zorin has out of the box some look templates installed along with PlayOnLinux and Wine. You can install these on any linux distro too though, so no sweat there.
Depending on the machine specs I'd recommend it or avoid it. Lower end machines do tend to be unresponsive with Gnome in general and the modified Gnome DE of Zorin.


----------



## Killer_Rubber_Ducky (Nov 27, 2017)

FYFI13 said:


> Please explain yourself. How is it a poison?


The development team behind Mint tends to take and not return to the pool so to speak. Hence Poison. There was also the point where the ISOs that were released for Mint had been compromised by hackers. showing that the development team couldnt keep their code secure.

Mint works relatively well on its own. The dev team is the poisonous part. to clarify

They also dont recommend installing security patches for the kernel.......dafuq?


----------

